# Dell Optiplex GX520 Motherboard



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hello, I was wondering about my Dell Optiplex GX520 motherboard. It says Foxconn LS-36 on the motherboard, but I couldn't find any info on the specs online. What I want to know is if my motherboard supports dual channel RAM and what the highest RAM speed I could use for it is. I currently have 1x512mb DDR2-533 RAM and I was planning on buying 2x1gb DDR2-667 RAM. And just to make sure, it _is_ better to use the 2x1gb RAM rather then mixing the speeds and using 1x2gb and 1x512 mb RAM right? Any help would be appreciated, thanks! Oh and I know that there is a RAM support forum, but those were just side questions that I wanted to double check; my main question is about the motherboard specs. Thanks again! :grin:


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

Use the Crucial System Scanner software to find out what type of memory is in your computer

run it. scan it. buy what the nice site people tells you to buy. problem solved


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, I already used that, but I didn't see on there if my motherboard supports dual channel and what the maximum speed is. Also I would rather buy cheaper RAM from somewhere else. I may buy DDR2 PC2-5300 2x1 GB if my motherboard supports dual channel.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

http://its.qu.edu.qa/downloads/Drivers/DellDesktops/Gx620/Gx620.pdf

Documentation

Memory

Type


400-MHz and 533-MHz DDR2 SDRAM

Memory connectors


2

Memory modules supported


256-MB, 512-MB, 1-GB, or 2-GB non-ECC

Minimum memory


dual-channel: 512 MB;
single-channel: 256 MB

Maximum memory


4 GB


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> http://its.qu.edu.qa/downloads/Drivers/DellDesktops/Gx620/Gx620.pdf
> 
> Documentation
> 
> ...


Thanks, so I guess 2x1GB Dual Channel wouldn't work... Okay, last question, is it better if I do 2x512MB DDR2-800/DDR-667 or would it be better if I do 2x1GB DDR2-667 though it wouldn't really be dual channel? Thanks!


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

You could put in 2x2gb 533mhz memory.. That would give you the best performance. Just go to crucial site.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

2 x 1 gig will work, the specs are saying 1 256 module in single or 2 x 256 for dual channel 512 are the minimum requirements, it will hold 256, 512, 1 gig or 2gig sticks of 400 or 533mhz ram installed in matched pairs up to 4 gig total as the maximum amount.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> 2 x 1 gig will work, the specs are saying 1 256 module in single or 2 x 256 for dual channel 512 are the minimum requirements, it will hold 256, 512, 1 gig or 2gig sticks of 400 or 533mhz ram installed in matched pairs up to 4 gig total as the maximum amount.


Thanks, I understand now. I think what I will do is remove the 512mb DDR2-533 stick and put in two 1GB DDR2-667 so that the speed is increased and I get the performance of dual channel. I appreciate everyone's help! :flowers:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Except that 533 speed ram is the limit on the board.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Except that 533 speed ram is the limit on the board.


When I did the crucial memory scan on my system, it said that my computer was compatible for DDR2 PC2-5300 and DDR2 PC2-6400. Also if I buy PC2-6400 or PC2-5300 they are backward-compatible for PC2-4200, so couldn't I use those too?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The board will only run as fast as DDR2 533(PC2 4300) ram speeds, as long as the stick are compliant with 533 that's as fast as they will run not all DDR2 800 are some will default to PC2 3200 DDR2 400 speeds.
If you do go with the Crucial sticks you'll be fine off brands are the problem.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> The board will only run as fast as DDR2 533(PC2 4300) ram speeds, as long as the stick are compliant with 533 that's as fast as they will run not all DDR2 800 are some will default to PC2 3200 DDR2 400 speeds.
> If you do go with the Crucial sticks you'll be fine off brands are the problem.


Okay, I'll go ahead and buy Crucial memory sticks, but not from the Crucial website. Thanks!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

There are other major brands that will work as well, my point is watch the off brand sticks.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> There are other major brands that will work as well, my point is watch the off brand sticks.


Oh okay. So could you please tell me some other brands that I can trust with backwards compatibility?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the Kingston web site for part numbers as well as Patriot and Corsair. 
If they show compatible part numbers for sticks, they will work. 
Grab the part numbers and do a google search.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Thanks, I got the part numbers that I wanted and I did some google searches. I have yet another question though :grin:. My computer is a Dell Optiplex GX520 as you know and my processor is an Intel Celron 2.8ghz and what I want to know is: will there be a significant difference between 2GB @ 800mhz and 2GB @ 667 mhz? Money is always an issue so if there is not that much of a difference, I'd rather get 667 mhz, but if there is a significant performace boost I'll go for 800 mhz. Thanks again!


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

For me, it would depend on the price difference. How much would they cost?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Performance wise no difference since both will run at 533 speeds.


----------



## CCT (Mar 21, 2009)

I see the pdf that is mentioned herein is for a different model (620 vs 520) - may make no diff but thought I'd mention that.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> For me, it would depend on the price difference. How much would they cost?


I don't know, I'm looking at a bunch of them and have been doing some reading and looking around. Basically I want to know:


If there would be significant difference in computer speed and performance between DDR2-667 and DDR2-800 RAM
If DDR2-800/DDR2-667 would be backwards compatible and 100% usable for a motherboard that uses DDR2-400 and DDR2-533

That is really all I would like to know. :banghead: Thanks, everyone! :thumb:

EDIT:



Wrench97 said:


> Performance wise no difference since both will run at 533 speeds.


So then what is the point of backwards compatibly? Are you saying that even if I buy 2GB DDR2-800, it will only run at 533 and that it is better to buy 2GB of DDR2-533?




CCT said:


> I see the pdf that is mentioned herein is for a different model (620 vs 520) - may make no diff but thought I'd mention that.


Thanks for the tip, but if you open the PDF, it says both GX620 and GX520 and the differences in memory is that GX620 uses 4 connectors at DDR2-533 and DDR2-667 while GX520 uses 2 connectors at DDR2-400 and DDR2-533.


----------



## wkw427 (Nov 9, 2008)

GoldSluger89 said:


> I don't know, I'm looking at a bunch of them and have been doing some reading and looking around. Basically I want to know:
> 
> 
> If there would be significant difference in computer speed and performance between DDR2-667 and DDR2-800 RAM
> ...


When it says it is backwards compatible, it means the slower device would run in the faster port, but at the *slower* speed.

A usb device 1.0 can be used in a usb 2.0 or 3.0 port, but would only run at usb 1.0 speed
A usb 3.0 device would work in a usb 2.0 or 1.0 port, but only at the lower speed (1.0 or 2.0, depending on the port)

a pci-e 1.0 device would work in a pci-e 2 or 3 port, but only at 1 speed
A pci-e 2 or 3 device would work in a lower port, at the lower speed.

A sata1 drive would work in a sata 2 or 3 port, at the lower speed
A sata 2 or 3 device would work in sata 2 or 1 port, but at the lower speed



*LOWER SPEED IS KEY*

If your board supports UP TO ddr2-533, you won't make anything run fater then 533. If you put in an -800 stick, it would run at -533 speed. If you put in a -533 and an -400 stick in, it would fall down to the speed of the lowest part


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

wkw427 said:


> When it says it is backwards compatible, it means the slower device would run in the faster port, but at the *slower* speed.
> 
> A usb device 1.0 can be used in a usb 2.0 or 3.0 port, but would only run at usb 1.0 speed
> A usb 3.0 device would work in a usb 2.0 or 1.0 port, but only at the lower speed (1.0 or 2.0, depending on the port)
> ...


So it is best for me to buy 2GB of DDR2-533?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Haven't seen PC 4200 533 speed ram in a couple of years, the correct PC6400 or PC5300 will correctly slow to the PC's rated speed.

Faster speed ram is developed over time making the sticks run faster takes changing the manufacturing technique and materials to some extent, when your PC was manufactured PC2 5300 was as fast as the ram could run at that time as time moved on DDR2 got faster(up to DDR2 1200) and eventually transitioned to DDR3.
It's easy to program the sticks to run slower to be backwards compatible as long as the stick is programed to run the specs your PC needs it'll work that's why using the configuration utilities from the memory manufacturers and ordering the correct part number stick is important.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Wrench97 said:


> Haven't seen PC 4200 533 speed ram in a couple of years, the correct PC6400 or PC5300 will correctly slow to the PC's rated speed.
> 
> Faster speed ram is developed over time making the sticks run faster takes changing the manufacturing technique and materials to some extent, when your PC was manufactured PC2 5300 was as fast as the ram could run at that time as time moved on DDR2 got faster(up to DDR2 1200) and eventually transitioned to DDR3.
> It's easy to program the sticks to run slower to be backwards compatible as long as the stick is programed to run the specs your PC needs it'll work that's why using the configuration utilities from the memory manufacturers and ordering the correct part number stick is important.


Are you saying that it _would_ be better to buy PC2-5300? I have found some PC2-4200 on Amazon and I was going to buy that and take my chances with Amazon, but if PC2-5300 _is_ going to be better than PC2-4200 though it will be the same speed in the end, I'd rather go that way.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

If the ram is compatible with the optiplex it will run the same speed as the 667 or 800.
That's why you have go by the part numbers not the description.
What brand and part number is the ram on amazon?


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

Here are the three that I am looking at:

Amazon.com: 2GB Kit 2 X 1GB DDR2 Memory for Dell Dimension E310 E310n E510 E510n Desktop PC2-4200 240 pin 533MHz DIMM RAM (PARTS-QUICK BRAND): Electronics

Amazon.com: Komputerbay 2GB 2X 1GB DDR2 667MHz PC2-5300 PC2-5400 DDR2 667 (240 PIN) DIMM Desktop Memory: Computers & Accessories

Newegg.com - Crucial 2GB (2 x 1GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel Kit Desktop Memory Model CT2KIT12864AA800

I guess if the 667 and 800 were compatible and I bought either one, that I could use it on a machine whose motherboard _does_ support 667 or 800; though I doubt I would get a computer with DDR2 memory anymore, since they are being obsolete and it's all DDR3. So I was kinda leaning towards the 533 Mhz one, and I know it's an "off-brand" RAM, but it's cheap and I'll take the risk.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Crucial sticks should be part number CT908151 for 533 or CT2270115 for 667.
Amazon.com: 2GB kit (1GBx2) Upgrade for a Dell OptiPlex GX520 System (DDR2 PC2-6400, NON-ECC, ): Electronics
or
Amazon.com: 2GB kit (1GBx2) Upgrade for a Dell OptiPlex GX520 System (DDR2 PC2-5300, NON-ECC, ): Electronics

Dell's are peticular about ram, off brand sticks sometimes work sometimes not make sure you check the return policy if you go for the off brand.


----------



## GoldSluger89 (Jun 4, 2012)

I mean if the performance is going to be the same from all three of those, I think I am going to go with the PC2-4200 one.


----------

